# Moving To Lucca



## martinpackford

Hi,

I am a 27 year old moving to Lucca next month for a year with my girlfriend who is starting work at an international school in the city. We only decided to move out there a month ago and still have many things to sort out, most pressing of all is the search for accommodation! If anybody has any suggestions or knows anybody letting then it would be very helpful.

Thanks,

Martin & Emma

P.s. We know very little Italian so far and know absolutely no one in the area so it would be nice to meet some English speakers!


----------

